# Anyone Race an Extralight?



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

All:

I am considering a Merlin Extralight. What I am unclear on (having searched through these forum archives) is its race-worthiness. Specifically with regard to a 2008 or 2009 model.

It seems to be boxed into the "plush" category, from my reading. Is this the case? 

I am looking for something for occasional races (I am a rider who races, not a racer who rides...)

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

RayWhitney said:


> All:
> 
> I am considering a Merlin Extralight. What I am unclear on (having searched through these forum archives) is its race-worthiness. Specifically with regard to a 2008 or 2009 model.
> 
> ...


I have a 2008 I bought new over the winter. It's got mostly Ultegra with a few shiny bits. With the race wheels, bottle cages and computer it weighs in at 16.1 lbs.

I only do one real road race per year - and a lot of VERY aggressive group riding. Plus the general 2-3K miles/year of "fun" riding.

The Extralight is a bike you can wail on for 3 hours in a race, and take out for a non-competitive Century the next weekend. I wouldn't say it is Plush so much as Comfortable. It never feels sluggish - but you don't feel every bump and crack in the chipseal like you would with a Alu / Carbon bike.

I've ridden a lot of $8-10K carbon race machines. No way would I trade my Merlin for one of them.

Oh - and my One Race? This year I took 8 minutes off my best time and cracked the top 20 after 4 years in the mid 30's. Obviously this was due to better training, but the Merlin sure didn't hold me back.


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

I own and race a Merlin CR Works - I know it's not the Extralight but definitely comparable. I have owned and raced high end carbon bikes but definitely Merlin is one of my favorite - it's the perfect combination of stiffness and comfort. I have raced high end Cervelo, Look and Bianchi carbon bikes and I always go back to my Merlin. 

And of, course - you can do century anytime and everytime and would not feel beaten up with it.


----------



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen! Much appreciated!

:thumbsup:


----------

